# Thursday state water trip



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Planning to head short for snaps and trout on Thursday out of Freeport. Room for a couple crew if interested. Leave a PM if you would like to go.
Jerry


----------



## Capt. Overkill (Jun 21, 2013)

I'd be all over this if I didn't 4 meetings tomorrow...should be a great day!


----------



## Trash2 (Jun 26, 2013)

Jerry if you ever need a hand I can fish everyday but tues, thur, fri. Would live to go. Send a text to 8four34429398 if you ever have an open spot. Fished for a living for 13 yrs on east coast, still yet to go off in the gulf.


----------

